# Wieviel Cache sind notwendig??



## PCwurm (11. März 2007)

Hi
da ich schon längere Zeit mit dem Gedanken spiele mir eine neue CPU
zu leisten (nur CoreDuo) wollte ich fragen welche es sein sollte.
Ich schwanke zwischen 6600 und 6300.
Würde aber eher den 6300 bevorzugen (wegen Preis). Nun hat der 6300 aber nur 2 MbCache und der 6600 4MbCache.
Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob die CPU Geschwindigkeit stark davon beeinflusst ist oder nicht und ob die kommenden Top-Titel mehr auf Cache setzen oder nicht??
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
 
danke schon im vorraus


----------



## Zubunapy (11. März 2007)

PCwurm am 11.03.2007 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> da ich schon längere Zeit mit dem Gedanken spiele mir eine neue CPU
> zu leisten (nur CoreDuo) wollte ich fragen welche es sein sollte.
> Ich schwanke zwischen 6600 und 6300.
> ...


Sicher profitieren Spiele von mehr Cache, aber nur geringfügig. Der Takt gibt das Tempo. Wie bei der Musik  . Wenn du also einen 6300 nimmst, und diesen dann OCst, haste lange Zeit Ruhe. So lange, bis die ersten Spiele nach drei Kernen schreien.


----------



## JadawinUK (11. März 2007)

Bei Spielen bringt der Cache nicht sehr viel, weil da zu schnell zu viele verschiedene Daten angefordert werden, die nicht in den Cache passen. Bei reinen Berechnungen, die in 4MB passen, aber in 2MB nicht, bringt es eine Menge. Aber das sind Spezialfaelle. Aber natuerlich ist der 6600 klar schneller, hauptsaechlich wegen der Taktfrequenz. Wenn du aber den 6300 uebertakten willst, und dabei sind 3 Ghz mehr oder weniger sehr einfach zu erreichen, dann ist das die guenstigste und sinnvollste Variante. und 200 Mhz mehr Kerntakt gleichen 2 MB Cache ueber den Daumen gepeilt aus.


----------



## PCwurm (11. März 2007)

und was würdet ihr für ein MB empfehlen??
und welchen Arbeitsspeicher dazu
sollten dann beide zum oc geeignet sein!!!
ach und reicht dafür ein 400 watt nt???


----------



## JadawinUK (11. März 2007)

PCwurm am 11.03.2007 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> und was würdet ihr für ein MB empfehlen??
> und welchen Arbeitsspeicher dazu
> sollten dann beide zum oc geeignet sein!!!
> ach und reicht dafür ein 400 watt nt???



Wenn es ein GUTES 400W ist, dann ja. Wenn es ein billiges ist, vielleicht nicht. Das Gigabyte-P965-S3 ist sehr billig und gut, ich habe es hier in einem Rechner und ein E4300 laeuft damit wunderbar auf 3.2 Ghz. Alle Overclockingeinstellungen sind da, Volt fuer CPU, PCIe, FSB, Chipset, abkoppelt vom PCIe Takt (und PCI) vom FSB, FSB in 1 Mhz Schritten usw.

Und dabei reicht dir normaler billiger DDR2-800 Speicher. Wenn du z.b. auf 3 Ghz taktest mit einem E6300, dann braucht du einen FSB von 375 (375x8=3000), der Speicher muss dann dann mindestens mit 2x FSB laufen koennen (oder 2.5, 3). Das sind dann 750 Mhz, also noch unterhalb DDR2-800. Oder bei 2.5 dann 937 Mhz. Wenn du es auf 3.2 Ghz schaffst (durchaus moeglich), dann hast du einen FSB von 400 und einen RAMtakt bei 2x von 800 (also genau DDR2-800).

So oder so, guenstiges DDR2-800 reicht dir. Und die Timings sind wirklich sekundaer, tolle Speicherbenchmarks uebertragen sich kaum in Spiele, aehnlich wie Cache.


----------



## BigBubby (11. März 2007)

JadawinUK am 11.03.2007 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> PCwurm am 11.03.2007 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal kurz eine halbwarheit hier rausnehmen:

Für Den Prozzi würde auch nen 300Watt netzteil reichen, das Problem sind idR die Grafikkarten. Wenn du uns sagst, welche du da vor hast zu nehmen, dann können wir dir auch sagen, welches NT sinnvoll wäre.

Zum Ram. Einfacher Markenram reicht aus. CL5 reicht da vollkommen. ob jetzt corsair oder gail (oder wird das mti e geschrieben?) ist da relativ egal. Nimm was du dir leisten kannst. 2GB sollten es aber schon sein für aktuelle games. Wie mein VOrredner auch gesagt hat FSB800 (Auch als 6400 Ram bezeichnet)

Zum dem Prozzi, wenn du noch ein wenig wartest 1 1/2 monate, dann kostet der 66er nur noch so viel wie der 63er. Auch ram ist dann günstiger und Graka etc pp


----------



## mustang19 (11. März 2007)

abend,

ein e6300 hat einen multi von 7.

also
7*266= 1.86 ghz     (standart)
7*400= 2.8  ghz     (für ddr800)
7*457= 3.2 ghz. 

ich hab selber ein e6300 auf einem asus p5b e plus auf 3 ghz laufen, mehr brauch ich grad net, hab in superpi 1m 19s.

als rahab ich corsair 2* 1024 ddr800 cl4

mfg mustang


----------



## Zubunapy (11. März 2007)

BigBubby am 11.03.2007 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal kurz eine halbwarheit hier rausnehmen:
> 
> Für Den Prozzi würde auch nen 300Watt netzteil reichen, das Problem sind idR die Grafikkarten. Wenn du uns sagst, welche du da vor hast zu nehmen, dann können wir dir auch sagen, welches NT sinnvoll wäre.



Um hier mal die Halbwahrheit zu komplettieren:

Eine übertaktete CPU (ggf mit angehobenem V-Core) saugt stärker am NT als eine im Standarttakt. Da braucht man gute Leitungen und auch etwas Power. 



> Zum Ram. Einfacher Markenram reicht aus. CL5 reicht da vollkommen. ob jetzt corsair oder gail (oder wird das mti e geschrieben?) ist da relativ egal. Nimm was du dir leisten kannst. 2GB sollten es aber schon sein für aktuelle games. Wie mein VOrredner auch gesagt hat FSB800 (Auch als 6400 Ram bezeichnet)



Genau. Grade für´s übertakten sollte der RAM keinesfalls weniger als 800mhz abkönnen, sonst wir es irgendwann sehr umständlich, den RAM immer neu zu teilen.



> Zum dem Prozzi, wenn du noch ein wenig wartest 1 1/2 monate, dann kostet der 66er nur noch so viel wie der 63er. Auch ram ist dann günstiger und Graka etc pp


Würde ich auch vorschlagen. Nach der Cebit dürften die Preise wieder etwas fallen. Intel hat sowas ja schon verlauten lassen.


----------



## Ernie123 (11. März 2007)

Meine Frage wäre, was du für einen Kühler verwendest, denn ich vertraue da dem Boxed-Kühler nicht so wirklich. Daher ist mein E6300 noch auf Standardtakt.


----------



## PCwurm (11. März 2007)

danke für soviele antworten
also um die frage zu beantworten welche graka ich habe 
MSI 7900GT (Passiv) die bleibt vorerst auch noch drinn
und noch ne frage zum ram ich habe gehört, dass 667ddr2 ram völlig für den core2duo außreichen würde stimmt das


----------



## Leeder (11. März 2007)

PCwurm am 11.03.2007 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> danke für soviele antworten
> also um die frage zu beantworten welche graka ich habe
> MSI 7900GT (Passiv) die bleibt vorerst auch noch drinn
> und noch ne frage zum ram ich habe gehört, dass 667ddr2 ram völlig für den core2duo außreichen würde stimmt das




ja es stimmt aber beim übertakten stößt der an die grenze

wenn du nicht vorhast zu übertakten reicht der vollkommen

mfg


----------



## JadawinUK (11. März 2007)

Halbwahrheiten zum PSU: http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp


----------



## Der-Aggro (11. März 2007)

Zum Übertakten ist der E4300 besser geeignet als der E6300, weil er einen höheren Multiplikator hat.

Nur mal so als Anmerkung


----------



## JadawinUK (12. März 2007)

Der-Aggro am 11.03.2007 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Übertakten ist der E4300 besser geeignet als der E6300, weil er einen höheren Multiplikator hat.
> 
> Nur mal so als Anmerkung



Yep. 9 statt 7.


----------



## BigBubby (12. März 2007)

JadawinUK am 11.03.2007 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Halbwahrheiten zum PSU: http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp


Nach dem Rechner reicht für mein System 390 Watt und das mit einer GeForce8800GTX. dazu stehen da keine Ampere Werte. Ist Ja sehr naja das tool. Da würde ich keinen Pfifferling drauf geben

@Zubunapy Wenn du nichts anderes als den Prozzi drin hast brauchst du nicht viel Leistung. Die brauchen shcon was, aber keine 300 Watt. Ich habe es auch mal in dieses "tolle" Tool dort oben eingegebn und raus kam für nen Qx6700 normal 270 Watt (Mit regular Board und DDR2 Ram 2x). Bei nen E6600 auf 3Ghz übertaktet etwa 314, aber den E66er braucht man ja nicht übertakten, der ist schon so verdammt schnell.


Der BoxedKühler vom Conroe ist idR sehr gut. Da kann man auch mit übertakten, zwar nicht immer die hier gesagten 3Ghz, aber OC Potenzial ist da schon was drin.


----------



## PCwurm (12. März 2007)

muss ich beim speicher auf die latenzen achten oder sind die auch nicht so wichtig??
und sollte man eher einen 2gbyte riegel kaufen oder zwei 1gbyte rigel im dual chanel


----------

